# puppie cam (they´re born!)



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Carmen´s female is due on april 15th. She has installed a puppycam, which is on line already (during our day time, that´s gmt +2).

http://www.likeahurricane.myowncam.nl/


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey Seleen, THANKS for watching over Dellie this evening........she is still sleeping......

the cam will be on during day time (working hours) and ofcourse when she starts giving birth........and sometimes (like tonight) when I'm gone in the evening....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

So i can be puppy/Dellie sit :lol: No problems...you know that, don´t you?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

hey thats fun! I just looked shes lying down asleep :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very cool! She looks like a big brown watermellon with feet. :wink:


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

and some pics taken just now and yesterday evening


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

the puppies (5 males, 3 females) are born, see them at the cam.

Pic´s of boy 2 his birth:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julia Tompson (Mar 27, 2006)

=D> Wow is right.... and ouchy too. \/


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww its a slimey bag of jello! How cute! =D> =D> 

I love puppies... I want a puppy.

Oh yeah, I have one, I just took her swimming :lol:

Good luck with the rest of your furballs! Looks like quite the mess they make :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Awwww its a slimey bag of jello! How cute! =D> =D>


Mike this is an impression of the wonderful mysterious thing called birth :roll: :twisted: Babarian :!: :evil: :wink:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww its a slimey bag of jello! How cute! =D> =D>
> ...


 [-X [-X Really, Mike!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey I said they were CUTE slimey bags of jello! Nothing negative about that! :lol:


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

INCREDIBLE pics. AWESOME stuff. thanks for sharing  . ah, mother nature. it's a beautiful thing....


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Those pictures are incredible!

I'm a professional human birthing assistant -- and I never stop being amazd at the miracle of birth!

BTW, for anyone who cares, humans are the only mammals who treat the birth process as painful/something to avoid. While you're thinking "ouch" mama doggie was NOT. It isn't that she doesn't feel pain, but she's not in as much as we human mothers have convinced ourselves we're in! It has to do with the pscychology of birth and the blocking of certain endorphins that mask the effecs of uterine contractions...look at the picture of her staring at the puppy as it emerges: her ears are perked and she does NOT look stressed! 

Anywho I'm sitting here crying. You'd think after having three children of my own and witnessing gthe births of over 20 others I'd stop crying, but it ain't so! And I want a puppy! My guy's 12 months old and all grown up and doing stuff for himself and using the bathroom outside nad sleeping through the night...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WONDERFUL! =D> =D>


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Selena for putting the pics here
and yep, everything went well, she is a great mom and all pups are doing well......and yes it is a great miracle...... 8)


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

CONGRATS !!! Great pics....thanks for sharing with us. Hugs to mom & all her hard work !!!!


----------

